# FOUNDATION FOR VERY SENSITIVE SKIN?



## Traci86 (May 26, 2011)

PLEASE HELP! What is the best foundation for OILY AND VERY SENSITIVE SKIN? I have always had pretty good skin with only the occasional 1 or 2 blemishes a month but I recently had to switch foundations becuase the one I used was discontinued and now my face is breaking out all the time in a rash and blemishes. I used to use Revlon Active Light and Maybelline Mineral Power liquid foundation which both were fine for my skin and I never had any problems, is there anything out now that is similar to either of these products? Here is a list of the products I have recently tried that all made me break out in either a rash or blemishes...

Mac Pro Longwear

Lancome Teint Idole Ultra

Estee Lauder Double Wear Light

(Bare minerals also did not work for me, did not like the coverage)

Please give me your suggestions!


----------



## magosienne (May 26, 2011)

It's hard to say as the 0% risk of allergic reaction doesn't exist, have you compared the ingredients list of these foundations? Maybe you could find a common culprit. I know i had a problem with my MAC foundation (it was the Select foundation), too much talc. I haven't tried the others so i do'nt know what's inside exactly.

I use Makeup Forever's HD foundation with no problem, but i have a combination skin. For those days i feel i'd prefer to stay at home than show my face to the world, i use my mineral foundation. I like Lumiere, i've used it for a good amount of time, but my current favorite for the full coverage it provides with little product is from Lucy Minerals. I suggest this brand as it has two different formulas with oil control, i tried both versions as well as the original formula (which is good too), but the one i find works best for me is the OCS version. She ships everything quickly too, and it's decently priced. It has a good staying power, but you can maximise it with a primer, if you like to use one.


----------



## StarLightPlurs (May 26, 2011)

I also have very sensitive skin and had a  bad reaction to MAC. I recently used Rimmel Stay Matte Foundation which is great for oily skin and I had no issues with it whatsoever! I think it is dermatologist tested too. For drug store: I have always stuck to Almay and Physicians Formula cause they are hypoallergenic. For high end: I used Clinique which is also hypoallergenic.


----------



## Geek2 (May 26, 2011)

I can't use MAC either or I get breakouts. I've had good luck with Clinique, Chanel and Guerlain foundations not causing breakouts nor irritations on my sensitive skin although my skin is not oily it's more combo. My latest purchase Covergirl Natureluxe foundation is working great also without irritation but I've heard some people have reactions from it. I also like Estee Lauder mineral makeup as well as Jane Iredale pressed mineral makeup. Neither has caused breakouts.


----------



## SassyAuburn (May 28, 2011)

When I first had my bouts with sensitive skin, I found that mineral foundation was my best bet. It was hard for me to get used to since I had to buy a foundation brush to put it on with and I was more used to liquid/cream foundations that dust-on powder ones. It didn't take long though before I learned to love them.  L.A. Minerals has the best ones, I've found for myself. I like theirs because they have three different formulas: one for just light coverage, one for a more medium coverage, and one if you are super sensitive and acne prone (has a deeper coverage too). What I like with theirs is you can mix their foundation with a really light moisturizer (I like Neutrogena's oil-free moisturizer) to give myself my own light-weight coverage that goes on like a liquid.

I have also used Almay's liquid foundation and have had NO problems with my sensitive skin. The coverage is good and they have several shades.

Good luck! (From one sensitive girl to another!)


----------



## zadidoll (May 28, 2011)

I found that knowing what you're sensitive to helps in finding makeup that works for your skin. I avoid certain items - like blush - because it simply burns my skin. I miss my old skin where I didn't have any sensitives.


----------



## janetgriselle (May 28, 2011)

I have really sensitive skin and I use Bare Minerals.


----------



## SassyAuburn (May 28, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I found that knowing what you're sensitive to helps in finding makeup that works for your skin. I avoid certain items - like blush - because it simply burns my skin. I miss my old skin where I didn't have any sensitives.



Oh I feel you on that one. There was a time I probably could have washed my face with dirt and gravel and used wall paint for makeup and not have one single reaction.

Have you ever tried the pure mineral types of blush?  It's the only thing I can use. Like I mentioned before, LA Minerals are great for sensitive skin. They have a great deal on samples--buy 5 get 5 free--all the time, and it is a great way to know if they work for you or not. I highly recommend them. I can use no other!


----------



## greeneyedlady (May 28, 2011)

Great advice about trying to find a common culprit. Also, I'd check ingredient lists on your moisturizers, and what you are using before (or after) makeup application. I worked on a model that was allergic to SPF; she was breaking out and getting mild rashes from all sorts of brands...mac to dior to covergirl, etc. and found that SPF was common in all of them. Once she discontinued that, her problems came to a stop.


----------



## Traci86 (May 28, 2011)

Thanks so much for all your input! I am thinking about trying Almay, LORAC, Clinique, or MUFE Mat Velvet. I want something that will not irritate but I also want a good foundation...has anyone tried these products that can tell me which one might be my best bet? Please let me know, thanks!


----------



## gennett21 (May 28, 2011)

Clinique foundation is suppose to be really good for people that have sensitive skin. However, whatever product you use you may want to try a water based foundation they are usually good for sensitive skin. Hope you find something good and wonderful for your skin, Good luck!


----------



## Alexfrisco (May 20, 2012)

I have tried Clinique a couple of times but went back to Loreal.  Over the years I have tried many types but Loreal foundation has always been my favorite.  I like the true match.  As I have gotten older, I have developed rosacea and need more coverage at times.  I did try the green Loreal primer and was pleased with it.  Another type I tried was much too thick.  I have tried Bare Minerals and it did not look good on me with the sales person applying it.  I have dry eyes now so I am finding that anything near my eyes seems to bother them.  I would like to find a makeup that won't bother them.


----------



## banapple (May 20, 2012)

Estee Lauder double wear (even though was awesome at coverage and staying power) broke me out like crazy !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> was very upset over that. 
  I recommend MUFE mat velvet, wonderful coverage and didn't break me out at all.  I also really like Tarte's amazonian clay foundation, doesn't break me out and stays on all day! also full coverage.    Now I'm using BB cream which is great for sensitive skin and depending on the type/brand of BB, coverage is med-full.


----------



## Ann J (May 25, 2012)

i have a very sensitive skins, oily and often get rashes with frequent use of makeup. i tried MAC, but even that resulted in outbreaks. can anyone suggest any reliable brand for sensitive skin? how is Bodyshop or estee lauder's face compact and foundation for such a skin type?


----------



## taraxoxo (Jun 28, 2012)

Clinique is good for sensitive skin.


----------



## Diorable29 (Jun 29, 2012)

Lorac has an oil-free foundation, made specifically for sensitive skin, doesn't irritate acne and hasn't caused any new ones to pop up on my acne-prone skin.  Definitely give this one a try and let us know how it works out for you!


----------



## amstern (Jul 26, 2012)

I've found that Clinique products are always really mild. They've also been coming out with a lot more products for different skin tones so finding the right one shouldn't be too difficult.


----------



## injectionenvy (Jul 26, 2012)

I have sensitive/oily/acne prone skin. I just switched from Bare Minerals to Clinique acne solutions foundation and it's been great so far. No break outs, and when used with my Beauty Blender, I get a flawless finish :]


----------



## renats (Apr 26, 2013)

Have you tried paulas choice? I have her skin care &amp; have gone through many skin care products for sensitive skin. I don't wear foundation so haven't tried it but know her products are geared to sensitive skins with no fragrance in them etc. great return policy &amp; u can buy samples for.80c


----------



## ItsMissMathers (Apr 29, 2013)

Definitely try Clinique.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have very sensitive/acne prone/dry skin and I also have a hard time finding foundations that match my skin tone. I use the Perfectly Real foundation by Clinique and have NEVER had better coverage and it doesn't irritate my skin or cause me break outs. They have a tone of other foundations as well, geared towards just about ever skin type and concern.


----------



## ChaseAmie (Apr 30, 2013)

You might want to try Hourglass cosmetics. I recently had to switch from Laura Mercier so I picked up their Immaculate Liquid Powder Foundation and it is amazing! The best I've tried so far for oily skin. And they don't have any parabens, sulphates etc. in their ingredients list so might be perfect for sensitive skin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Asian beauty17 (Feb 16, 2014)

Clinique is really good especially with their foundation that is made for sensitive skin, it is also oil free which helps skin not to catch dust and other airborne bacterias that causes breakouts. Smash box from sephora is also good!


----------

